# Benutzerverwaltung für Webvisu für Wago Steuerung 750-8xx



## zimbl (27 September 2012)

moin,

ich stehe vor einem kleinen Problem, ich würde gerne eine Benutzerverwaltung für die Webvisu der Wago Steuerung einrichten, ich kenne dies von Siemens WinCC...was da auch schon sehr einfach vorgegeben wird...

- Benutzer 
- Gast
- Admin bzw. Programmierer

und jeder einzelne Zugang wird durch ein Passwort geschützt...

Aber wie funktioniert das eigentlich bei der Wago Steuerung?


Wer kann mir das mal verständlich erklären....oder wo kann ich es im I-Net finden?!?!?!



danke,



Grüße
Zimbl


----------



## @lex (4 Oktober 2012)

Hi Zimbl,

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeite eine  Benutzerverwaltung für die WAGO WebiVisu zu erstellen. Simpel und etwas  aufwendiger. Erklären kann dir das am Besten der WAGO Support. Die haben  auch einen Anwendungshinweis in Form einer PDF dafür.
Einfach mal anrufen 0571 887555 oder ne Mail schreiben: support@wago.com


----------

